# Cost of Neutering - Not exactly encouraging responsibility!!!



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have just been quoted £70 to have my dog neutered.. and that was a discounted rate.

I am not being tight but I am appalled. Was expecting more like £25 or so for an important op that every veterinary practice should be doing all they can to *encourage*.

I only paid £50 for the whole dog, now I have to pay more than that to get part of him removed!!! :gasp:

What also rags me off is how they do it by weight. As if an extra mil of sedative for a 20kg dog warrants an extra tenner to having a 10kg dog done. :devil:

unimpressed.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I agree actually, and i know you'll get people responding with the line about dont get a dog if you cannot afford it etc BUT i agree with your point that it doesnt encourage responsibility.

when we come to get gus done we've been told it will cost us well over £120:gasp:
probably more.

hes a big dog for sure and weighs 41kg but it is shocking.


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

I think that's probably quite a good price. I haven't had a dog neutered for a few years now but I did pay £56 to have a mouse castrated recently so £70 for a dog seems like a bargain.


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Crikey!

I believe our vets is £40 castration and £50 spaying


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

I would think that is quite reasonable considering that anaesthesia is used, time taken for the op, time being monitored after the op etc.  
£25 would barely cover it. They would be doing it at a loss.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think what the OP is saying is prices for all pets are disgusting?

£56 for a mouse?

i was quoted £75 for a rat last month... 
i know as well that they have overheads, wages etc to pay but you do gotta wonder at some fo the prices you're charged.
My vets is a £27 fee just to see him... regardless of how long your in the room.
then they get real generous and charge £25 for a follow-up LOL.

I do get a discount on things like neutering, micro-chipping etc as i am in the healthy vets/pets club thing they offer...which means i pay monthly too.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

i got quoted £50 for my cat and i couldnt believe it my dogs 8 but when we got him neutred it only cost us £40 it really doesnt need to be as expensive as it is


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Seriously?!?! You expect to only have to pay 25 quid for your beloved pet to undergo a full general anaesthetic, have surgery (and in the case of a female animal, quite major surgery), be monitored throughout to ensure the animal stays safe and well, and to have someone who will have spent upwards of £20,000 training for 5 or more years use their time, knowledge and skills to ensure your pet comes through all this live and well? It's a struggle to get a haircut for less than 25 quid round here, and that's only lopping off dead tissue, no potential life-threatening complications there. If a private doctor quoted you 25 quid for a hysterectomy you'd be running for the hills envisaging someone strapping you to a table in a back alley and going to work with a hacksaw. You only paid 50 quid for the dog? So what, veterinary fees should go up or down based on how much you forked out for the pet in the first place? Or should only expensive pets get top class treatment, animals you only pay peanuts for get surgery cheap but don't have anyone monitoring their anaesthetic, don't get given pain relief and are done as a rush job, because they were only cheap to start with?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yes what you say is right BUT,
i do agree with the point that costs well over the £100 mark is a tad excessive.

plus i think she meant £25 after deductions.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It is expensive, but then I am not convinced that it is really in a vets interests to encourage people to make less puppies, after all that is where their future business is.

Yes spaying a neutering is a good idea at an appropriate age, but vets on the whole do not deal in charity.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Pouchie said:


> I have just been quoted £70 to have my dog neutered.. and that was a discounted rate.
> 
> I am not being tight but I am appalled. Was expecting more like £25 or so for an important op that every veterinary practice should be doing all they can to *encourage*.
> 
> ...


It is a lot. I was £100 having a Chihuahua done 4 years ago and it was 'only' £125 to have a huge Bull Terrier done the year before! I think the weight thing doesn't really mean much to be honest! I've had both my girls spayed, the Staffy 6 years ago cost £165, the Scottie was done a year ago and the price was also £165. Maybe it depends how skint they are at the time :lol2:


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

We paid £290 to have our Chihuahua Spayed and have a hernia done 2 weeks so I dont think £70 is steep.

Been a rough 2 weeks as shes had 2 scars on her belly. Shes off to get the stitches out on Wednesday though:2thumb:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> My vets is a £27 fee just to see him... regardless of how long your in the room.
> then they get real generous and charge £25 for a follow-up LOL.


Mine is the same - they've prescribed a weeks worth of baytril before but not actually given us enough, so I've had to pay ANOTHER consultation fee just to get the amount of medication we should have got in the first place. I was not amused. :devil:


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

a lot of vets now offer free with "donation" for bull type breeds i got mine nuetered for free, but gave them a score anyway


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's reasonable, I've just paid £156 to have my Chihuahua spayed!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Seriously it should be that cheap? I paid 250 quid for my bully to be neutered looks like I got ripped off, and as far as I'm concerned 50 quids a bargain my firm charge more then that for me to work for a hour and I'm no where nearly as skilled as a vet


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

for those in nw london the mayhew centre offer this for male staffs etc


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pays to shop around.
if i want a cat done within a 5 mile radius of home i can pay anything from £28 all in, to £85+extra for meds.
its mental


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Kare said:


> It is expensive, but then I am not convinced that it is really in a vets interests to encourage people to make less puppies, after all that is where their future business is.
> 
> Yes spaying a neutering is a good idea at an appropriate age, but vets on the whole do not deal in charity.


 You think the un-responsible owners take their dogs to a vet?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry but that is a very good price, most vets you would be looking to pay at least £100 for a dog neuter & anything from £175+ for a bitch spay. Vets aren't a charity & have staff to pay, electric/gas to pay, business rates, phone bill etc... also the cost of materials used during the operation has to be taken into account & the anesthetic will be the most expensive thing as it's not cheap. Then your dog will have pain relief & possibly antibiotics, so stop & think what you are getting for that price before moaning it's too much :2thumb:.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Lenor said:


> Seriously?!?! You expect to only have to pay 25 quid for your beloved pet to undergo a full general anaesthetic, have surgery (and in the case of a female animal, quite major surgery), be monitored throughout to ensure the animal stays safe and well, and to have someone who will have spent upwards of £20,000 training for 5 or more years use their time, knowledge and skills to ensure your pet comes through all this live and well? It's a struggle to get a haircut for less than 25 quid round here, and that's only lopping off dead tissue, no potential life-threatening complications there. If a private doctor quoted you 25 quid for a hysterectomy you'd be running for the hills envisaging someone strapping you to a table in a back alley and going to work with a hacksaw. You only paid 50 quid for the dog? So what, veterinary fees should go up or down based on how much you forked out for the pet in the first place? Or should only expensive pets get top class treatment, animals you only pay peanuts for get surgery cheap but don't have anyone monitoring their anaesthetic, don't get given pain relief and are done as a rush job, because they were only cheap to start with?


I think you need a new hairdresser mate, £5 to a tenner here, lol


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

I think thats not actually that bad, luckily the last few dogs we have had were already spayed/nuetured before being with us,
But i do agree that some vets charge a disgusting amount of money, i find its mainly the privatly owned ones, took my kitten to the vets last week and i over heard the woman in front, she had to pay £78 for wormer tablets =/ and a friend had to pay £70 to get her rabbit spayed.
Taking my rat to the vets next week..so who knows how much thats going to be?? lol


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

I paid 200 as my dog is 7st but it included 2 follow ups, a very large cone, painkillers & anti-biotics


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

It would be great if they had something like this in the UK:

Humane Society of the Pikes Peak Region

I am going to be really cheeky now and when you are at the link above remember Colorado Springs (where I am from) is experiencing a HUGE fire and these animals could really use your help. I am not saying to adopt anyone (unless you want to of coarse) but they really need donations right now. 

Cheekiness over :blush:. 

-Elina


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they have a special rate here where i live for low income folks...


COST FOR LOW-INCOME FAMILES
ALL CATS AND DOGS $15.00 EACH

Low Cost Spay/Neuter Program

under 10 quid...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It is low income families I am concerned about because people keep dogs regardless of status and the wedge of society who keep dogs but cannot afford these prices for neutering is my worry!

Yes a vet is a business but so what? They have a duty to keep the cost of *neutering* right down in order to encourage it to be done. If anyone disagrees with that I will resort to spitting my dummy out of the pram and bounce it down the road :bash:

Think of Tesco. They sell 100g of coffee for 47p. How? THEY BANG THE PRICE ON SOMETHING ELSE! Business does not equal irresponsibility.
When you pay the vet for a wormer tab you pay for the whole bloody box. Why can't they put the profit toward neuter ops.


I might be fortunate enough to be able to pay the £70 but there are plenty of dog owners who aren't. Thank god for the PDSA is all I can say.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Neutering, vaccines, flea/tick treatments, socialisation/training classes and common ailments costs should all be taken into account before buying a dog. Can't afford it, then they shouldn't have a dog. It isn't the vets responsibility to effectively pay people to be responsible owners by cutting prices - nor should others have to pay higher prices on other things to subsidise it! Owning dogs is a privilage, not a right. Whatever happened to you can't have what you can't afford?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Agreed but when you consider the problem the UK has with unwanted dogs it just surprises me that something so simple as the cost of neutering not be addressed.

Makes it clearer to me why a woman I know of just got her bulldog mated to another bull which isnt even the same breed :bash: She probably couldnt afford to get the dog spayed so decided to make a few quid from a litter of crossbred pups instead. 

The unwanted dog thing just gets me down.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

You can still be a responsible owner and not neuter, which i don't but £70 seems reasonable to me. My vets charge upwards of £130 for neutering.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

A new vets opening fairly recently.. I couldnt believe the cost of their Neutering.. Cheapest by far.. I am a fosterer for a local cat charity, And some of the prices are way too expensive.. We took our rabbits there, and i would recommend them.. Friendly and knowledgeable...
Vets clinic Chatham Kent - Low cost veterinary care prices | Easipetcare
Cat castrate £30.... Some vets round here charge £50!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It would be nice if there was a better control, or even openness on charging vets make. 

Even just a requirement to post a range of prices for comparison before you register with them.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Kare said:


> It would be nice if there was a better control, or even openness on charging vets make.
> 
> Even just a requirement to post a range of prices for comparison before you register with them.


Its a bit of a lottery isnt it.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Kare said:


> It would be nice if there was a better control, or even openness on charging vets make.
> 
> Even just a requirement to post a range of prices for comparison before you register with them.


I actually think it's up to the customer to shop around - like any other purchase, really - like you would if you were picking another specialist e.g. plumber, car garage etc. Sometimes you pay more for peace of mind and the service you receive.


----------



## repnanny (Aug 12, 2010)

The problem is its not always possible to shop around, I have dogs, cats ferretts, assorted furries and reptiles so I have a lot of difficulty in finding suitable vets as most wont deal with reptiles. This means I have to be registered at 2 vets, again difficult as I dont drive. This limits the ability to be able to shop around, as it becomes a financial nightmare when you have to add the cost of a taxi onto the vet charges. It also denies you the choice of a cheaper vets when you are limited by travel costs. I have been lucky so far, my animals are all fit and healthy but when they have needed spaying etc. I have been able to neogiate a little as I have 39 animals registered with them, so they are a little open to discounts. But I do agree with the comment about paying for the whole box when you only get one pill, and would reccommend you discuss this with the vet. I did this as I was charged £28 for one pill, and after querying it the cost was reduced to £2.00 (£28 was for the whole box) not a lot but enough to make a big difference on the bill and cover my taxi fare home.


----------



## Miichu (May 22, 2012)

wauw for my chihuahua it would cost over 100euros :gasp::gasp: and that is a 2kg chihuahua!


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i payed £110 for my two dogs a year ago one male and one female i think it was a very good price coz im on low income the dog trust helped fund towards it.
im glad i got them two dones coz i got 4 dogs now and will need to get my other two done soon but doesnt matter what the price is people cant be bothered to take they dog to the vets to get neutered even if it was free. and why would they when they can make money on breeding they bitch or dog?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

We're bringing home a Labrador in a few weeks, the VET we use for our cat has quoted £75 for a Labrador neuter but as we'll be joining their VET plan we get a discount so it'll cost £35. Their VET plan for a labrador is around £20 a month (can't remember exact amount) and covers anything except medication for pre-existing illness but that is provided at a discounted rate. All inoculations are included as is microchipping. Only reason we have to put any money towards the neuter is because we're paying monthly and not yearly.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Postcard said:


> I actually think it's up to the customer to shop around - like any other purchase, really - like you would if you were picking another specialist e.g. plumber, car garage etc. Sometimes you pay more for peace of mind and the service you receive.


Definitely agree here. I have a 47kg (at the time, he's since put on a few since being neutered!) 5 year old Dobermann. He was done at 4.5 years as until then we'd had no issues with him, and so decided not to have him snipped as it was an unnecessary anaesthetic. But he started to become very alpha so we decided to snip him. I rang his vet and was quoted an eyewatering £325. I rang around and had quotes ranging from £125 to just under £400 to anaesthetise a 47kg dog and remove his testicles! It's the same procedure ffs! In the end the cheapest was Medivet, which I'd be warned against due to cost :lol2: so he went there and they were marvellous. Just up the road from me too, and they adore him. I've since changed his primary vet to them as they're so lovely with him, and very fairly priced - I paid the £125 for getting him done. Only downside is every time he goes in there now the vet complains he's getting chubby  poor pooch. Neutering does make for chubbier doggies!


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

repnanny said:


> The problem is its not always possible to shop around, I have dogs, cats ferretts, assorted furries and reptiles so I have a lot of difficulty in finding suitable vets as most wont deal with reptiles. This means I have to be registered at 2 vets, again difficult as I dont drive. This limits the ability to be able to shop around, as it becomes a financial nightmare when you have to add the cost of a taxi onto the vet charges. It also denies you the choice of a cheaper vets when you are limited by travel costs. I have been lucky so far, my animals are all fit and healthy but when they have needed spaying etc. I have been able to neogiate a little as I have 39 animals registered with them, so they are a little open to discounts. But I do agree with the comment about paying for the whole box when you only get one pill, and would reccommend you discuss this with the vet. I did this as I was charged £28 for one pill, and after querying it the cost was reduced to £2.00 (£28 was for the whole box) not a lot but enough to make a big difference on the bill and cover my taxi fare home.



For meds, it's worth trying the internet. Petmeds or UKVET or something like that, they all tend to sell per pill and almost at cost price. Just need a prescription from the vet, which you are not bound to 'cash in' at the place prescribed, you are allowed to take it away and cash it elsewhere


----------

